
A blog system written in Go - with a telnet frontend - jemeshsu
http://fettemama.org/faq_en.html
======
rb2k_
Oh wow, I remember when fettemama.org was a really questionable blog back in
the day (NSFW:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20080910005654/http://www.fettema...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080910005654/http://www.fettemama.org/)
). I guess we all grow up and start hacking our own blogging software in Go :)

------
enneff
Love it. Just like the BBS' of yesteryear.

~~~
slug
no ansi colored menus though

------
RexRollman
Very interesting, although I personally would rather have a SSH option.

------
Twisol
This isn't _strictly_ Telnet-compatible: I don't see any IAC-command support
(i.e. replying WONT or DONT to DO or WILL negotiations), or even handling of
"\r\0" (which the RFC defines as the proper serialization of a lone "\r"). It
just accepts commands delimited by newlines. Telnet is more than newline-
delimited commands!

[https://github.com/jsz/fettemama/blob/master/tnt/session.go#...](https://github.com/jsz/fettemama/blob/master/tnt/session.go#L163)

------
roadnottaken
telnet?

------
imperialdrive
Simply amazing

------
thefox
Very nice! Just like the Packet radio of yesteryear.

